# GT245: Replace Large Under-Hood Air Pre-Filter



## calpalmer (Nov 26, 2011)

The large foam filter glued to the under side of my upper hood is hard and not very porous. The KW20 engine has been running a little rough and I suspect inadequate air flow. I want to replace this foam circular filter, but cannot find a source. Any ideas? Otherwise I'll have the JD dealer order it.
Thanks,
Cal


----------

